# BUCKEYE BURL BOWL



## 65GTMustang (Mar 22, 2011)

This was today’s project
10" wide by 4.5" tall
The wall thickness is 1/4"

I have only taken it to the final sanding finish

I am still debating on the finish that I apply to the bowl.

I am considering Walnut Oil
Natural - good shine - plus it is one of the oils that will actually harden after multiple layers.

I would love to get some finish suggestions
I am always looking for the "Perfect" finish

Comments welcome and encouraged.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## thewishman (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful bowl - the shape is very nice and the wood is gorgeous!

The photos look good, too.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 22, 2011)

Great job. Beautiful burl. I love it.


----------



## Nate Davey (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful job on this one Kevin.  I love Buckeye Burl and have to admit, this is the first bowl I've seen.  I think a satin finish would look good on this so the wood is the focal point not the finish.  I've done a Deft satin lacquer finish on some of the stuff I've done, doesn't change the color of the wood and gives a nice soft finish.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 22, 2011)

Nicely done, Kevin.  The form is a little non-traditional, but it does a great job of showing off that beautiful burl.  That's a knockout piece of wood you started with.

As for the finish, I tend to use shellac for an initial coat especially on soft woods like buckeye...  It helps me build the final finish faster than just using a penetrating finish like oil.  For me, the WOP is hard to beat for a quick and easy finish, but I wouldn't argue against a nice satin oil finish.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments - 
I should have included a straight on side view photo - The photos listed don't show the bowls true shape - I will try to add a couple 
These pics make it look fat and stubby ...LOL


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 22, 2011)

that bowl looks amazing, the wood looks even better


----------



## Fred (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic turning. No matter what finish you use on it I bet it will really shine.

Just where did you acquire your original blank? And is there more to be had for what price?

Thanks for posting your excellent bowl. :biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Mar 23, 2011)

Kevin:

Nice work.

I turn a lot of buckeye burl and often use spray lacquer due to the irregular shape in many of the pieces left by the voids in the burl.

One concern with using walnut oil is that i find it darkens the piece quite a bit and can even change the color ....which is not a bad thing always but I have never used it on buckeye since i would be afraid of losing the beautiful natural colors.

just a thought


----------



## moyehow (Mar 23, 2011)

nice job.  My granddaddy-in-law live in greer.  he is also a turner.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 23, 2011)

*Moyehow -* Who is your Granddaddy in-law - PM the info Perhaps I know him or members of the same local clubs etc - I could use all the turning friends I can get.
 
*Fred -* Check out the website "Got Wood" they have a huge selection and really good pricing - be sure to check out the bargain bin - I bought some Spalted pecan for $4 - they were around 8-9" round and 3" thick - they turned out awesome - the colors are incredible 
Here’s there website http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront
I think I Paid about $30 for that blank
 
*Greg -* Thanks for the finish suggestion


----------



## boxerman (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow that's very nice bowl Kevin. I really like the color of it nice job.:good:


----------



## 76winger (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used Formby's tung oil on the few bowls I've done so far. It doesn't darken very much at all, penetrates well, and I don't have any problems with the finall coats drying overnight. 

Admission: I haven't tried many of the other finish alternatives yet, so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 24, 2011)

1/3 tung oil, 1/3 spar varnish, 1/3 acetone

Nice selection of wood


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 24, 2011)

*Dave -* Thanks - Thats actually the first thing I tested on a cut off piece!
 
*Wayne** -* That's an interesting thought - I use straight Marine Spar on my wooden razor handles for waterproofing - I will try your mix on a Cherry Burl Plate I finished yesterday...
I have already started applying Deft Semi Gloss Lacquer - I build up 6 or 7 layers and then work it back down to a smooth shine with Pumice, Tripoli and Rotten
 
THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work on the bowl, I do like the shape.  Beautiful piece of wood.
I like the idea of the walnut oil.


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 24, 2011)

Change the acetone to turpintine. You will like it. Actually a formula I got from Russ Fairfield.


----------

